# Paint Restoration-Flamboyant Red Stingray



## olivassam (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello Cabe,

I have been a member of the Cabe for a couple months and I have enjoyed the conversations thus far.  I purchased a flamboyant red Stingray as my first project.  I was hoping to get some advice on how to restore the paint. The paint appears to have black-type build up.  I am not sure if it is left over paint from a prior paint job, paint contaminants or rust.  Here are a few pics.  I remain optimistic as I can see what the paint looks like behind the badge.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2021)

That is rust on top of and underneath the paint. What is the date of the serial number stamping? I think that frame is one of the guinea pigs used in a paint test. Let me know if you find any traces of the red oxide primer under the aluminum base coat. And I'm betting that's a 1963 frame.


----------



## olivassam (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.  Very interesting stuff around the paint tests.  It’s a 64, serial number is K434767 which made me a little unclear as I thought flamboyant red wasn’t offered for this time period (late 64).  I will look for traces of red oxide primer.


----------



## olivassam (Mar 4, 2021)

I mentioned this bike is a flamboyant red, but I wonder if it might be terracotta.  I  unclear on the dates when the colors were offered. Any thoughts?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks like Flamboyant Red to me. The June 64 Dealers price sheet lists FR for the Sting Rays and not Terra Cotta. Did you find any red oxide primer yet?


----------



## olivassam (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for confirming the color.  I took a close up look at the frame after removing some rust and I can’t say that I see any red oxide primer.  Here are a couple more pics after knocking off some rust.


----------

